# Uber doesnt care who's fault an accident was...you are fired anyway...



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

And the worst part is they will tell you "oh gosh no, it will not be held against you since you were not at fault."

Then they will wait until you settle for a week's lost wages and deactivate you for the next 3 years when it's time for another background check. 

Seriously...nothing is different except for me being hit by other dumbasses...and now my background check doesn't pass.

Uber just keeps saying "all drivers must pass a background check, and we cant make exceptions." Uber treats an accident like a traffic violation, regardless of whether you or the other party committed the actual violation.

Dont tell me to go to the greenlight hub as I was there today and was escorted out yelling what they did to me to all the drivers and employees in the store.

Be warned: uber will fire you the second it becomes possible after an accident that is not your fault. Even if you dont file with james river...


Or what if it was BECAUSE i didnt file with james river? Tgink they missed their $1000? And probably more cuz I would have gotten exactly not shit from tge settlement.. 

I have emailed cnn, fox news, and nbc with my story. Anybody have other ideas? The world needs to know of this ****ery.


----------



## LowIQCrazyMika (Jul 16, 2017)

What happened in the accident?
When did it happen?
How did it happen?
Did you have a pax in your car?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I was hit once while sitting still at a red light...and again 6 months later by a drunk driver who ran thru a stop sign out onto what is basically a highway...both settled by other party's insurance companies. The second one has a thread on here somewhere with pics...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Learn to duck !
And weave !
And Dodge bad drivers !


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Cant wait to say the same to you when you get hit waiting for a light to change...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Follow their procedures and file arbitration. Ask to be reinstated and also compensated for all the lost wages you would have earned had you not been deactivated.

Make them go before an arbitrator and explain why you were deactivated for accidents that weren't your fault.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Cant wait to say the same to you when you get hit waiting for a light to change...


Thats why i leave buffer zone in front of my car. To pull up, out, or over if guy behind me isnt doing right.
It wont Always help. But it has so far.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuber in their faces said:


> I was hit once while sitting still at a red light...and again 6 months later by a drunk driver who ran thru a stop sign out onto what is basically a highway...both settled by other party's insurance companies. The second one has a thread on here somewhere with pics...


Someone I know who drives got rear ended but Uber didn't give him trouble kind of odd....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Someone I know who drives got rear ended but Uber didn't give him trouble kind of odd....


Twice in 6 months ?

If i got struck by Lightening twice in 6 months. . .they may deactivate me for bad luck.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

did you have pax in it though


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Something sounds off about this. I have been in 2 accidents in the past year both the other person fault %100. Police reports done on both and both insurances paid for damages. Uber recently ran a background check again and all clear. You may want to get a copy of your driver record to make sure there aren't any surprises on there.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Sounds like grounds to sue imo. Theres gotta be a good lawyer who wants some uber money. I pray you win get reinstated and get 10k for your troubles. 

Good luck


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I was deactivated for "having more than three violations" but I have 2 violations. And the 2 accidents. If you live in a college town and drive 60000 miles a year, you will be hit by some dumb ****...probably twice...and buffer zones dont help when they drive into your trunk. I have a copy of my background report. It shows exactly what I just stated.

Had pax in the second one...not the first.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

James River Insurance paid me out for a totalled car. Accident was not my fault. Stolen vehicle ran into me and the driver ran from the scene. I am still driving today.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Only an accident wont get you deactivated...but they treat accidents as violations when there was none committed...sorry I dont guess I was clear. I had a speeding ticket before I started driving uber.

You can never have a ticket in your life, but get hit by one jackass a year and you will never pass uber's background check.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Someone I know who drives got rear ended but Uber didn't give him trouble kind of odd....


Not with uber, but postmates&#8230; oh we have found an accident in your record within the last three years, try again later&#8230; replied "accident was me being rear ended, was found not at fault" we're sorry but an accident is an accident&#8230; my reply "funny, uber allows me to drive for them, and that's PEOPLE&#8230;"

I didn't hear back.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> And the worst part is they will tell you "oh gosh no, it will not be held against you since you were not at fault."
> 
> Then they will wait until you settle for a week's lost wages and deactivate you for the next 3 years when it's time for another background check.
> 
> ...


Take them to court and rep yourself even if its a lost cause. It will cost them alot of money even if you lose


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

That is uber's exact policy. I think the number varies by market but here it is 3 or more violations or accidents in 3 years...

The speeding ticket plus the 2 stupid college kids who cant drive = too many. The thing is...checkr told me over their help line that they give uber enough information to distinguish between accidents where financial responsibility was incurred by the driver in question...

Strange that uber just refuses to use THIS particular piece of data.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You don't have all the info or are leaving something out. If you are not at fault and your insurance does not pay out on an accident then that record does not show up on a DMV or insurance check.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Am I?









And checkr says that an at-fault accident shows up with **FR at the end to denote financial responsibility.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Take them to court and rep yourself even if its a lost cause. It will cost them alot of money even if you lose


Yes


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> That is uber's exact policy. I think the number varies by market but here it is 3 or more violations or accidents in 3 years...
> 
> The speeding ticket plus the 2 stupid college kids who cant drive = too many. The thing is...checkr told me over their help line that they give uber enough information to distinguish between accidents where financial responsibility was incurred by the driver in question...
> 
> Strange that uber just refuses to use THIS particular piece of data.


Or? So accidents count towards the #? As in you have 4?

Does suck to have accidents that were not your fault nor had any control to avoid would count against you.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes accidents count toward the # regardless of fault. They actually said one at-fault accident is enough to disqualify.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I have been in three accidents while online with Uber. None of them were my fault. All of them went through James River and then to the subsequent, responsible party. I just went through my background check update and I'm still driving. If you were deactivated, it was for something else.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Well what was it for then buddy? I just showed you my bg report


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

They may have deactivated me because I didnt go thru james river and they didnt get their $1000+...


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Found a labor and employment attourney like 6 blocks from me...have sent an email for a consultation


----------



## RIDE (Aug 24, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> I have emailed cnn, fox news, and nbc with my story. Anybody have other ideas? The world needs to know of this &%[email protected]!*ery.


Try Forbes, or any other outlet which has printed a piece about the class action lawsuit(s) against Uber.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I see 2 traffic violations in your report along with 2 accidents. I can assure you my report didn't show the accidents I have been in. It could be because I wasn't at fault or that they only show once they think your contract should be placed under consideration. So based on that is it possible that even though you were compensated you were still found partly at fault for the accidents?

The speeding 15 over and the other traffic violation might be the main reason you were deactivated. Both were acquired within the same year along with 1 accident. How many points do each of the traffic violations carry towards your license?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I was sitting still in one and the other driver was taken into custody for dui on the other...how I could be partially at fault is beyond me...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

I suggest that their previous "background checks" didn't turn up your first two offenses. 

I mean, it isn't as if they were even always doing background checks.

And, 2 things. 
. 

Based on you admitting you had to be "escorted out" yelling and screaming I have a feeling that you may have been less than pleasant with the Uber slackers you may have dealt with... 

And


Did you just DOX yourself on purpose or???


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

After they told me there was nothing to be done I got up, thanked the employee, and turned around saying, "listen up, I want everyone to KNOW what uber just did to me... " I was not unpleasant, but obviously unhappy, and loud about it. 
Not sure what u mean by DOX...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> They may have deactivated me because I didnt go thru james river and they didnt get their $1000+...


"THEY" don't get your thousand dollar deductible. That goes to whoever repairs the vehicle.

Do you have any inkling whatsoever on how auto insurance works?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes. I would pay $1000 to james river. They would then go after the other driver for th max amount possible. They would then pay me as little as I would take...so yes...they stand to profit from me filing with them...

Seems like you dont have any inklings.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> And the worst part is they will tell you "oh gosh no, it will not be held against you since you were not at fault."
> 
> Then they will wait until you settle for a week's lost wages and deactivate you for the next 3 years when it's time for another background check.
> 
> ...


How did they know you were involved in an accident? Did you voluntarily tell them? Did the police show up and write a report? Did your insurance report it to the DMV?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> How did they know you were involved in an accident? Did you voluntarily tell them? Did the police show up and write a report? Did your insurance report it to the DMV?


It's very possible that one of the lines of the agreement next to the login checkbox allows uber to access to your insurance records,..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber is trash. I hope you sue them for millions and win.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

The first one I got hit on the day I bought my wife the new car...hell yes I reported it to get my shit paid for.The second one totaled my car and I had passengers in the car...uber has a report that is required.

Figuring since I was not at fault, uber would not hold the accidents against me. They even told me that they wouldnt. They "found out" when they re-ran my BG check.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Only Total 'Not At Fault' type of accident is the one where you were rear ended at a legal stop light. Insurance companies work _Averages and Stats. _Unfortunately, because of your two prior citations they count the one with the DUI driver as a 'partial at fault' and that does you in. Sorry this happened to you. Lyft work where you are?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Thats not how it works here. If I had been found to be even one percent at fault, my only recourse would have been to file with james river. Anything over 0% and you arent allowed to recover, only the ins. Co is.

And how could it be even 1% my fault? Because I chose to drive that day??
****off...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Thats not how it works here. If I had been found to be even one percent at fault, my only recourse would have been to file with james river. Anything over 0% and you arent allowed to recover, only the ins. Co is.
> 
> And how could it be even 1% my fault? Because I chose to drive that day??
> &%[email protected]!*off...


Dude, take a chill pill. Simply making a comment that Insurance companies apply some percentage of fault unless the driver is stopped at a red light. If you communicate like this...no wonder security escorted you out.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I honestly believe that the speeding and failure to obey traf cntrl/sign were the main factors for deactivation. Had you been going 20mph over you would have been looking at a wreckless driving charge.

While you were not found at fault for your accidents I doubt they checked into what caused them and focused on the concrete evidence they had of your traffic violations. While they weren't the cause of it they could have potentially led to accidents.

As a business focused on transporting people I would focus on the risk associated with the drivers. Just like an insurance company checks for all that and bases your monthly premium.

Had I been in your situation I would have paid a lawyer to fight the traffic violations and hope they did a good job and got them removed before they had gone on record.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Yes. I would pay $1000 to james river. They would then go after the other driver for th max amount possible. They would then pay me as little as I would take...so yes...they stand to profit from me filing with them...
> 
> Seems like you dont have any inklings.


Insurance companies do not make their money by fulfilling claims. In fact thats their main expense outside of operating costs. They make their money when people pay years of premiums and never filing a claim.

You pay a $1000 deductible and get a $5000 repair, how are they profiting in that equation?

Deductibles are meant to deter filing for frivolous claims.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

They use a formula, find out what the formula is. It's possible to use the law to do this, I think it's part of Discovery, something like that, as part of the process of preparing for a lawsuit.

All in all, this would be yet another reason people need to opt themselves out of arbitration wherever/whenever possible...I never see this mentioned enough on this site.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> The first one I got hit on the day I bought my wife the new car...hell yes I reported it to get my shit paid for.The second one totaled my car and I had passengers in the car...uber has a report that is required.
> 
> Figuring since I was not at fault, uber would not hold the accidents against me. They even told me that they wouldnt. They "found out" when they re-ran my BG check.


If you really need the income from driving for Uber I suggest you look into getting the accident expunged from your record. You will need a lawyer to file a petition on your behalf to get it removed. He can claim the presence is hampering your ability to seek employment and that the accident clearly wasn't your fault.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Insurance companies do not make their money by fulfilling claims. In fact thats their main expense outside of operating costs. They make their money when people pay years of premiums and never filing a claim.
> 
> You pay a $1000 deductible and get a $5000 repair, how are they profiting in that equation?
> 
> Deductibles are meant to deter filing for frivolous claims.


They make a profit vecause they recover 25,000 from the other drivers ins. Co. And then only give me 5,000 for repair and 3500 for injury, leavong 16500 in james river's pocket.

Further, I challenge anyone to get a speeding ticket in alabama for less than 15 over. They dont give em out. 10 over is basically expected. When i was 17 I got one for 96 in a 35 and it was NOT reckless driving. RD is an arbitrary charge here, if the officer doesnt feel you were out of control he won't (shouldnt) charge with RD.

Things are diff. here because of the lack of population. Sucks sometimes but has its advantages.

Uber's "formula" is strictly more than 3 violations/accidents. It is also different everywhere.

Accidents are counted regardless of fault.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Yes. I would pay $1000 to james river. They would then go after the other driver for th max amount possible. They would then pay me as little as I would take...so yes...they stand to profit from me filing with them...
> 
> Seems like you dont have any inklings.


Uh, nope.

Damage will cost $2,000 to fix. JR gives you (or the repair shop) $1,000 and you have to come up with the other $1,000 to pay for the repair, or leave the car jacked up.

You've never dealt with an auto accidents and insurance before, have you?



Fuber in their faces said:


> They make a profit vecause they recover 25,000 from the other drivers ins. Co. And then only give me 5,000 for repair and 3500 for injury, leavong 16500 in james river's pocket.
> 
> Further, I challenge anyone to get a speeding ticket in alabama for less than 15 over. They dont give em out. 10 over is basically expected. When i was 17 I got one for 96 in a 35 and it was NOT reckless driving. RD is an arbitrary charge here, if the officer doesnt feel you were out of control he won't (shouldnt) charge with RD.
> 
> ...


I was right. You have absolutely no idea whatsoever how auto insurance works. James River is not going to get $25,000 for you period or for themselves. If the damage is only $5,000, that's all they're going to be able to recover. I'll take it a step further for you if you have $5,000 worth of damage, sometimes, depending on who is handling the claim at James River, they may only try to recover $4,000 for themselves and leave you to take whoever is responsible for the accident to court to get your thousand dollars back. James River is not making money off of your accident.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> They make a profit vecause they recover 25,000 from the other drivers ins. Co. And then only give me 5,000 for repair and 3500 for injury, leavong 16500 in james river's pocket.


I am interested in your formula please share it as I don't believe you understand how and insurance company works.



Fuber in their faces said:


> When i was 17 I got one for 96 in a 35 and it was NOT reckless driving.


96 in a 35?.... Are you still blaming the accidents for the deactivation? It sounds like you have a history of speeding. I am sure a lot of us have a need for speed but don't be surprised when you get hit with the consequences.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> They make a profit vecause they recover 25,000 from the other drivers ins. Co. And then only give me 5,000 for repair and 3500 for injury, leavong 16500 in james river's pocket.


They don't get to do that very often because it is two insurance companies working against each other. They will want to see copies of the estimates and if they think they are off they will even send their own adjustor out to investigate.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I really hope you find a way to fight this and win, but I wouldn't count on it. Right now, with just the 2 traffic violations, if they re-activate you and if something unfortunate were to happen later, they'd be leaving themselves wide open. First thing a lawyer is going to do in that instance is to highlight in a courtroom, "This man had multiple traffic violations, and a history of accidents(your fault or not doesn't matter to make that point), AND you deactivated him once, but yet he was allowed to continue to drive ?!? Why?". They'd be very open to liability, and, regardless of if you're a good driver or not, they'll just pluck the next sucker off the driver tree that has zero violations(and far less savvy) to take your spot. But, maybe you can find a sympathetic ear at Uber..... 

Also, as stated earlier, you weren't deactivated because you didn't let them shake you down for $1,000. You pay the deductible to the repair shop, not the insurance company. The insurance company pays the amount of the repair estimate - deductible. Sometimes they write the check direct to the shop, sometimes to both you and the shop, so both parties need to endorse it. Also, You *might* be able to save some of the deductible if you can find a shop that'll provide an estimate using new parts, but do the repair with used parts.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> I am interested in your formula please share it as I don't believe you understand how and insurance company works.
> 
> 96 in a 35?.... Are you still blaming the accidents for the deactivation? It sounds like you have a history of speeding. I am sure a lot of us have a need for speed but don't be surprised when you get hit with the consequences.


That was 14 years ago...young and wild...

Not still on my record as you can see.

And why would james river NOT try to recover as much as possible while paying as little as possible? Thats a simple business decision. You are right that insurance companies dont profit off paying claims, they do however have an OPPORTUNITY to profit off a claim that could have skipped them and gone straight to the other insurance co. Why wouldnt they?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> . Lyft work where you are?


Why recommend a guy deactivated by one TNC to another? I'd recommend the rideshare driver to get a commercial or chauffeur license before trying to get paid as a driver.



Fuber in their faces said:


> They make a profit vecause they recover 25,000 from the other drivers ins. Co. And then only give me 5,000 for repair and 3500 for injury, leavong 16500 in james river's pocket. .....
> Uber's "formula" is strictly more than 3 violations/accidents. It is also different everywhere.
> 
> Accidents are counted regardless of fault.


How do you know James River got $25000 from the other insurance co. ? $16500 in James River's pocket? 
Did James River have to pay the rider(s) in your car or other unidentified party?

We'd sympathize your experiences with Greenlight hub, if it was just one time event.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They don't get to do that very often because it is two insurance companies working against each other. They will want to see copies of the estimates and if they think they are off they will even send their own adjustor out to investigate.


His assumption is a complete joke. No insurance company makes money on claims, they make money by avoiding claims. They want the guy whos had insurance for 20 years and never got into an accident.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

25000 is usually the max insurance coverage people carry. That is what a smart insurance co. Will go after if possible. I did not file with james river so they didnt get to do any of that. If an insurance company has a chance to make $$ off an accident, you better believe it will.

I currently drive for lyft. They ran my background since the accident and it doesnt even show up. Pizza hut did a dmv report as well...no accidents showed up. Uber just uses them against you no matter what.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Whos James River


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> 25000 is usually the max insurance coverage people carry. That is what a smart insurance co. Will go after if possible. I did not file with james river so they didnt get to do any of that. If an insurance company has a chance to make $$ off an accident, you better believe it will.
> 
> I currently drive for lyft. They ran my background since the accident and it doesnt even show up. Pizza hut did a dmv report as well...no accidents showed up. Uber just uses them against you no matter what.


Theyd be going after another insurance company. Just becuase your covered for 25k doesnt mean theyll pay out the 25k. Seriously? Thats the limit for repairs and replacement, not the default payout amount. Lol.

The payout will be based on repair costs. Insurance companies make money avoiding payouts, but they make their money by having enough customers that never file a claim to offset those that do file a claim.



Robert finnly said:


> Whos James River


The insurance company that covers Uber drivers for commercial liability and contingent collission and comprehensive in periods 2 and 3.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> ...I currently drive for lyft. They ran my background since the accident and it doesnt even show up. Pizza hut did a dmv report as well...no accidents showed up. Uber just uses them against you no matter what.


Our feeling is Lyft is just like a miniature Uber. If you get paid well with Lyft, We'd rather not bother with Uber.



steveK2016 said:


> Theyd be going after another insurance company. Just becuase your covered for 25k doesnt mean theyll pay out the 25k. Seriously? Thats the limit for repairs and replacement, not the default payout amount. Lol.
> 
> The payout will be based on repair costs. Insurance companies make money avoiding payouts, but they make their money by having enough customers that never file a claim to offset those that do file a claim.
> 
> The insurance company that covers Uber drivers for commercial liability and contingent collission and comprehensive in periods 2 and 3.


The interesting part is we don't know how much drivers pay to have the James River's insurance coverage. Do you think it's free benefit from Uber?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Our feeling is Lyft is just like a miniature Uber. If you get paid well with Lyft, We'd rather not bother with Uber.
> 
> The interesting part is we don't know how much drivers pay to have the James River's insurance coverage. Do you think it's free benefit from Uber?


Well as someone would would average about 100 trips a month part time, at $2 something for booking fees thats $200 a month. $2400 a year sounds like a good low end for 1kk commercial liability insurance.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Am I?
> View attachment 151065
> 
> 
> And checkr says that an at-fault accident shows up with **FR at the end to denote financial responsibility.


Running red lights & speeding >15mph. Don't they have a class or deferred adjudication where you live to not have that on there? 
For me, I can get 2 violations not reported before the 3rd one has to be every year. Some rural parts around here won't report if you pay up & promise not to get a ticket in that city again for like 90 days.

As for your BG check, uber has shite training. The person who read that just sees accidents. They aren't going to look up codes.



ntcindetroit said:


> The interesting part is we don't know how much drivers pay to have the James River's insurance coverage. Do you think it's free benefit from Uber?


It's the booking fee. Some drivers with commercial get that as part of their fare.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Not speeding >15 over the limit...


Was going 15 over the limit.

And you really thing that the insurance co. Would give me every penny that the other one gave them without me lawyering up? Either way, some of my money is left on the table. **** that.

It wasnt just property damage. There was an injury claim as well. Those work a bit differently.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> It's the booking fee. Some drivers with commercial get that as part of their fare.


I see Uber SUV and Uber Black do not have booking fee as a separated flat amount charged to riders. So Uber on behalf of UberX drivers pays James River portion of the booking fee for the insurance coverage. Black and SUV drivers pay their own commercial insurance out of the fares they collected based on time and mileage. Does James River get paid by time and mileage as well from UberX drivers from that 20% to 28% commissions?


----------

